# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  شوارع زريبة العيش مفتوحه علي الاخر

## طارق العرش

*الناس ملخومة بالمباراة والتى حضرتها منقولة قمت فتحت النيلين في بين الشوطين لقيت ليك احمد عادل قادل وسط شوارع زريبة العيش قدلة حافي حالق انت شواراع الهلال دي ما قالوا عاوزين يرصفوها ياخي احمد عادل كان ما الروشة بتاعتو  ساق الجماعة من ام بده لحدي ما وصل صينة التنين .  ... ديل ما عندهم طريقة غير الهمشرة عشان يسدوا شوارعهم دي ياخي في واحد من انقولا جا ماري بيها مرور الكرام . :anim-jjd::0144::phil_24::4698:
*

----------

